# القاموس الطبي الطبى من الانجليزية إلى العربية



## النهيسى (31 يناير 2010)

القاموس الطبي الطبى من الانجليزية إلى العربية



- هذا القاموس الطبي يترجم فقط من اللغة الانجليزية إلى العربية
- اضغط بالماوس أو الفارة على الحرف الذي يطابق الحرف الأول من كلمة البحث
مثال : للبحث عن معنى كلمة health ، اضغط أولاً على حرف H ثم اكتب كلمة health ثم اضغط على زر "بحث"
- ليس بالضرورة أن تكتب كل الكلمة ، حيث يمكنك كتابة أي جزء منها ، وسيقوم محرك البحث بإيجاد أقرب 50 نتيجة بحث
- عدد الكلمات والمصطلحات في قاعدة البيانات حتى هذه اللحظة 139652 كلمة ومصطلح

ملحوظه

ممكن فى المنتدى طالب طب يستخدمه




القاموس فى هذا الرابط
:download:


http://www.6abib.com/med/​


----------



## kalimooo (31 يناير 2010)

*الشكر لمجهودك اخي النهيسى

الرب يباركك*


----------



## marcelino (31 يناير 2010)

ثانكس يا باشا على الموضوع​


----------



## النهيسى (1 فبراير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *الشكر لمجهودك اخي النهيسى
> 
> الرب يباركك*


*الرب يبارك مروركم الرائع جدا شكرا​*


----------



## النهيسى (1 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> ثانكس يا باشا على الموضوع​


*شكرا جدا جدا للمرور الكريم والرائع​*


----------



## جيلان (1 فبراير 2010)

*جميل اوى
شكرا النهيسى*


----------



## +febronia+ (5 فبراير 2010)

*شــــــــــــكرا ليك جدا*​


----------



## elamer1000 (5 فبراير 2010)

شكررررررررررررررا كتيير
ربنا يباركك


----------



## طحبوش (5 فبراير 2010)

انا هستخدمو 

شكرا استاذي النهيسي بالفعل افادة عظيمة


----------



## tasoni queena (5 أبريل 2010)

شكرا استاذ نهيسى

على القاموس

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (5 أبريل 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> شكررررررررررررررا كتيير
> ربنا يباركك


*

شكرا جدا

للمرور الغالى

الرب يبارككم


​*


----------



## النهيسى (5 أبريل 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> انا هستخدمو
> 
> شكرا استاذي النهيسي بالفعل افادة عظيمة


*

شكرا جدا

للمرور الرائع

الرب يبارككم


​*


----------



## النهيسى (5 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا استاذ نهيسى
> 
> على القاموس
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


*

شكرا جدا

مرور كريم

الرب يبارككم


​*


----------

